

The Hardest Working People on the Planet - oliviakuhn
http://jonbischke.com/2009/12/30/hardest-working-people-on-the-planet/

======
dnsworks
This article is sadly ignoring BB King, who is 84 and still plays 200-300
shows per year. He's been doing this since before most of our parents were
born.

